# annoying person/my rental barn



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

Well. I rented a barn to avoid all complications with boarding stable and their BO. I know one lady from previous boarding stables. We have boarded at 3 same stables before I rented my own farm. 

She just lost her job. She begged me to let her board her horse at my barn for free. She will supply hay and grain, and I do all feeding and care. I told her it is impossible! I have to pay $100 per horse that will live in the farm. It is contract I made with the farm owner. I told her if you want to board at my farm, you will have to pay $100 to the farm owner plus $75 for my care. I will supply hay. She only have to provide grain. She thinks I am a rip-off. She cursed and cursed at me for refusing help her. I wish I could, but I am not rich that I can afford pay $100 for her horse. 

How can I handle this situation to make her quiet down? She is still complaining to me. Her previous barn was a self-care she paid $200 for stall plus she have to feed her own horses along with supplying grain and hay. I was kind enough to offer her $175 for the stall plus my care along with hay. She still complains! 

Oh also, she cannot find any boarding stables that will fit her budget around here. She is trying to take advantage of my kindness. I cannot get any kinder when it comes to money situation since I have to take care of my own 3 horses. My colt have cryptorchid, so I am saving money for the surgery which costs $900. Why can't she be understanding?!


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I think you're offering a great deal! 
Good luck, I hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This isn't your problem, it's hers. Stop letting her use you as a verbal punching bag.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Theophania said:


> I told her it is impossible!


And then tell her, "END OF DISCUSSION.". Her horse, her problem, not yours.


----------



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

I wish I could END her like that, but she knows where the barn are, so she keep showing up at the farm to "negotiate" with me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tell her she's trespassing, and if she continues to do it you'll put a restraining order on her. Either that, or get padlocks and lock your gates so she just can't show up.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Tell her she's trespassing, and if she continues to do it you'll put a restraining order on her. Either that, or get padlocks and lock your gates so she just can't show up.


Definately agree with this, it's like harrassment! 
I would definately get padlocks on the gates!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What Speed said. And follow that up with ACTION. The next time she shows up after you tell her she's trespassing, call the cops and have her removed and have THEM tell her she's not welcome. That should put an end to it, if not, restraining order.


----------



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

so complicated :'( 
I hate to do this to people. Thanks guys. 
I will do something if she trespasses one more time


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No, do something NOW. She's already proven she doesn't understand the concept of taking no for an answer.


----------



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

But how can I do it now since there is no proof right now.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

This woman is trying to bully you into doing this for her. She isn't going to go away if you continue to listen to her and be nice. You see her outside immediately call the cops tell them you have someone trespassing. I wouldnt even go outside to entertain her. Just let the cops show up and when they do, then go outside. DONE!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

She is not your problem, her problems are not your responsibility. Just count your blessings that you trusted your gut BEFORE she moved in and not after... sounds like a nightmare looking for a place to pee!!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Post some no trespassing signs on the property. If you have her address, send her a certified letter telling her she is not welcome on that property and warning her you will report her for trespassing.

Talk to the local police and let them know the situation. Give them a description of her and her vehicle. That way when you do call, they have a point of reference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, people can be ridiculous. I'm not sure why this woman seems to think that HER horse is YOUR responsibility. I would nip this in the bud...


----------



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

As I getting older and older, i meet many crazy people. This situation is my first time since I am still a young adult. I never experienced anything that forces me to call police and go though civil court.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Please don't let her talk you into this. To me, it sounds like your going to get stuck with the cost of taking care of her horses.


----------



## Ottbabe (Aug 26, 2013)

I would definitely put padlocks on the gates and such. It could become a dangerous situation for your horses, especially since she knows where your barn is. I had a disagreement with a guy, so he let my horses out when I wasn't there.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would ask the person you are renting from if you can padlock the gates (and give the owner a copy of the key) as well as ask them to tell the person they are not on your contract so they aren't comfortable with her being on the premises

this way it's a bit more of an "official" get the heck out of here without ruffling too many feathers


however if I were going to ruffle feathers, I would keep upping the costs you quote her.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with the others. I would tell her that you are contractually obligated to pay $100 per horse on the property and that you do not pay for horses that you do not own. If she wants to board the horse there, she will need to contact the property owner, get her own contract for her horse, and provide for its care herself. I would also tell her that you do not appreciate being pressured to commit an illegal activity by breaking your contract with the property owner, you do not run a charity house, and if she continues to harass you, that you will be forced to seek legal action (filing a harassment claim and a restraining order) with the police department. Be very firm with her when you tell her. You can not let anyone bully you or pressure you into doing anything you are not comfortable doing.

Edit: Also, if and, most likely, when she continues to harass you, follow through with your threat to file a harassment complaint and a restraining order. Do not hesitate to do so.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just tell her to get lost otherwise you will call the cops. That usually is enough, hopefully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

She sounds desperate and somewhat "off".

Officially warn her about trespassing and see what you can do legally. 

I would be worried about the safety of my horses. If she is willing to harass you, who is to say she wouldnt slip them something?


----------

